# Gummi zug



## drogba (26. Mai 2005)

was ist das und wozu ist das gut und wo bekomme ich sowas?


----------



## Skorpion (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

lese mal hier


----------



## PierreNoel (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das und wozu ist das gut und wo bekomme ich sowas?




.... böse Zungen behaupten auch, es ist eine mordsfrickelei und nur für Idioten die nicht in der Lage sind auch grosse Fische mit Fingerspitzengefühl zu drillen und zu landen.
Ich stippe seit 30 Jahren und habe zwar mal probiert aber sofort wieder gelassen.

Pierre


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> .... böse Zungen behaupten auch, es ist eine mordsfrickelei und nur für Idioten die nicht in der Lage sind auch grosse Fische mit Fingerspitzengefühl zu drillen und zu landen.
> Ich stippe seit 30 Jahren und habe zwar mal probiert aber sofort wieder gelassen.
> 
> Pierre



Geht mir genauso!    :q  :q  :q


----------



## PierreNoel (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir genauso!  :q :q :q


 

Höhö, warte ab, gleich melden sich die "mr-Wettkampf-wichtig-experten" die uns erklären dass sie 1995 ihren 30 KG Wels an ihrer Stippe ohne Gummizug nie gelandet hätte, und posten wichtige Gummizug-Tips von "Berufsstippern" von Balzer.


Pierre


----------



## JonasH (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Hm also ich hab das auch mal versucht aber mache es wie meine Vorposter Einfach Schnur dran und gut, kein Schnickschnack!


----------



## muddyliz (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Hol dir im Baumarkt ne Rolle (10m) Fliesenlegergummi und probier's mal damit. Das ist stärker als ein 12er Vorfach.


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> .... böse Zungen behaupten auch, es ist eine mordsfrickelei und nur für Idioten die nicht in der Lage sind auch grosse Fische mit Fingerspitzengefühl zu drillen und zu landen.
> Ich stippe seit 30 Jahren und habe zwar mal probiert aber sofort wieder gelassen.
> 
> Pierre


Schon einmal am Rhein eine >4 Pfund-Barbe auf der 14m-Pole draufgehabt? [...oder am See einen einen gut konditionierten >10 Pfund Karpfen?]
Da kannst du dann ohne Gummizug dein Fingerspitzengefühl beim Kopfkratzen beweisen, nachdem dir der Fisch dein Material komplett zusammengerissen hat. :q 
Es hängt immer von den Gewässern ab, an denen man fischt. An einem See mit "lahmen" Satzkarpfen reicht eventuell eine normale Kohlefaserspitze etwas stärker dimensioniertes Gerät und viel Gefühl. Beim Fischen in der Strömung, wo die erste Flucht großer Barben gleich mit voller Kraft Richtung Flussmitte geht - da möchte ich dich mal sehen - um mich danach an deinem Gesichtsausdruck zu erfreuen. :q

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, bei solche Pauschalurteile wie von dir gehen vollkommen an der heutigen Realität vorbei. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass in mindestens 80% der heute verwendeten Kopfruten ein Gummizug steckt. 
Alles Idiot-äh Lemminge? Alles Superwichtigstipper? 

Es ist ja gut, wenn man nicht gleich alles ungeprüft hinnimmt, was einem die Industrie an "Wundermaterial" vorwirft - keine Frage. Man sollte sich aber zu einem wirklichen Test Zeit nehmen und damit trainieren. 
Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man am Einbau eines Gummizuges scheitern bzw. mit dem Gummizug nicht zurecht kommen kann. Die Rute fischt sich eigentlich genauso wie ohne Gummizug, nur dass man sein Anschlagverhalten leicht ändern muss.
Ich denke, bei vielen Skeptikern geht es schon los, wenn sie erfahren, dass sie zum Einbau des Gummizuges (respektive der Teflon-Endhülse) erst einmal die Spitze ihrer kostbaren Kopfrute um fast die Hälfte kürzen müssen ("...ich säg doch meine kostbare Kohlefaserspitze nicht ab..."). Dann wird *ersatzweise* schnell mal ein Gummi zwischen Rutenspitze und Schnur gepfriemelt - welches sich natürlich beim Fischen ständig verwickelt - und schließlich wird nach kurzer Zeit *beschlossen*, dass das Stippgummi "Kram" sei.   

Die Wesentlichen Vorteile eines Gummis sind:
1) Der Gummizug als Schutz für die Rute. Früher kannte jeder Stipper, der mit  Gewichten größer 15gr (z.B. beim Tunken) an der Schnur gefischt hat das Problem, dass pro Jahr mindestens eine Spitze drauf ging, da je nach Rutentyp meist das 2.bzw 3. Teil mit der Zeit an Materialermüdung litt und brach. Jeder Anschlag ins Leere geht voll gegen die träge Masse des Bleies - was eine Spitze nicht wirlklich lange mitmacht.

2) Der Gummizug wird auch in kleineren Durchmessern (nicht nur) in der kalten Jahreszeit eingesetzt, um mit dünneren Schnüren angeln zu können.
Wenn man mit dicken Schnüren/Vorfächern leer ausgehen würde, aber mit großen Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Döbeln rechnen muss, hat man große Vorteile:
* Der Gummizug dehnt sich locker um mehr als das 6-fache - d.h. wenn ich ein 6m-Stippvorfach + 2,5m Gummizug habe, dann steht mir im Idealfall 6m+6*2,5m= 21m "Kampfradius"+Rutenlänge zur Verfügung. 
* Das Gummi dämpft die Kopfschläge des Fisches und nicht mehr die Rute. Früher war es so, dass wenn die Rute schon stark belastet war, die Schläge des Fisches voll auf die Schnurdehnung gingen - da war Ermüdung und Vorfachbruch bei großen Fischen meist vorprogrammiert. 

Ich möchte darauf nicht mehr verzichten. Im Winter einen sachten Gummizug rein, eine 0,08er Schnur durchgehend und (trotz der widrigen Umstände) dicke Fische fangen.
Sicher kann man einen Karpfen bzw. eine Brasse auch mit 0,18er Hauptschnur/0,16er Vorfach niederringen, aber wenn es kälter wird, dann wird sich der Erfolg mit dieser Materialkombination stark in Grenzen halten oder ganz ausbleiben.
Happy fishing, #h 

BeeJay

\Edit: 
1. Ich bin kein Superwichtigstipper...  
2. "Das ist neumodischer Firlefanz, den keiner wirklich braucht...".
Das wurde sinngemäß auch bei Erscheinung der ersten wirklich guten geflochtenen Schnur zum Spinnfischen, bei den Winclepicker- und Feederruten, bei GuFis und den Boilies damals auch überall gesagt.
Und heute? Heute rennt jeder damit durch die Gegend, lustigerweise auch diejenigen von der "ich-bin-so-gut-den-Kram-brauch-ich-nicht" Fraktion.
Oft gesehen, oft drüber geschmulzelt. Solche "Originale" findet man in jedem Verein.
Überall gibt es Modeerscheinungen, aber manche Innovation hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung. 
Früher hat man frustriert seine Kopfrute nach der x-ten verlorenen Barbe weggelegt und versucht, mit der Bolo weiterzufischen (was in der Strömung selten gut gelang), heute zieht man sich einen Gummizug in die ersten drei Teile ein und fischt lächelnd weiter. #6


----------



## **bass** (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@beejay geb dir voellig recht

das ist doch schwachsinn was hier einige behaupten ich kann nur sagen war sehr froh einen gummizug zu haben als ich vor zwei jahren einen 6.5kg graskarpfen landen konnte, das ganze an einer 12er schnur ok ich stand zwar bei der landung ein paar meter vom ufer weg brauchte auch hilfe bei der landung da der gummizug bis ans maximum gespannt war... aber ich bekam mein fisch raus


----------



## ruhrangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

jetzt hat aber noch keiner erklärt wie ich so nen gummi einsetze, wo bind ich das ding denn dran ;+ ?????
ich weiß ihr schmunzelt jetzt |uhoh: aber ich hab son teil noch nie im einsatz gesehen.

Lg aus dem pott


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hat aber noch keiner erklärt wie ich so nen gummi einsetze, wo bind ich das ding denn dran ;+ ?????
> ich weiß ihr schmunzelt jetzt |uhoh: aber ich hab son teil noch nie im einsatz gesehen.
> 
> Lg aus dem pott


Ok, von vorne (ich beschreibe jetzt mal das bekannteste System):
1. Die Spitze der Stipprute wird soweit abgesägt, dass man dort eine Teflonhülse (quasi ein kleines Röhrchen) einpassen kann. Dieses schüzt den Gummizug und sorgt dafür, dass er gut durch die Spitze der Rute gleiten kann.
2. Das eigentliche Gummi wird durch die Hülse in das Innere der Rute eingezogen, wobei die Länge des Gummis je nach Anwendungsfall ins zweite oder für größere Fische bis ins dritte Teil reicht. 
3. Das Gummi wird meist durch einen Kunststoff-Klemmkeil fixiert, der auf den Innendurchmesser des entsprechenden Rutenteils zurechtgeschnitten wird. Der Klemmkeil hat meist die Form eines kleinen Leiterchens, auf das eine Gummizugreserve aufgewickelt wird. 
4. An das Rutenspitzenende des Gummizuges kommt ein Schnurverbinder, ähnlich wie der bekannte Stonfo-Rutenaufsatz, in den die Schnurschlaufe des Stippvorfaches eingehängt wird.
5. Der Gummizzug wird soweit gespannt, dass man ordentlich anschlagen kann (einfach soweit auf das Leiterchen wickeln, bis genug Spannung drauf ist.
Das sieht dann so aus:




Die Rute fischt sich eigentlich ganz normal, ist natürlich im Spitzenteil durch das Gewicht des Gummis schwerer. Wenn du jetzt einen Fisch drillst, dann dehnt sich der Gummi und kommt aus der Spitze raus, sozusagen ein "Drillassistent". :q 
Soweit klar?

BeeJay


----------



## ruhrangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

jo das ist ne beschreibung mit der ich was anfangen kann, mal wieder was gelernt hier im board.
vielen dank und LG aus dem pott


----------



## PierreNoel (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

na, ich habe es ja gesagt *megagrins*


----------



## BeeJay (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> na, ich habe es ja gesagt *megagrins*


Und was ist deine Grundinformation?
...dass du damit nicht zurechtkommst, oder der Gummizug durch die Bank weg Mist ist?   
Keine Sorge, du musst ihn nicht verwenden und keiner wird dich zwingen.
Abgesehen davon bin ich Raubfischspezi.
Solong,

BeeJay


----------



## DerStipper (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

loool mir sidn 2 Ruten ohne Gummi gebrochen. Und ich hab schon einige große ohne Gummi rausgeholt. z.B. ne 3,5kg Barbe auf 10er Hauptschnur also kann es am Drill nich gelegen haben . Nu hab ich in meine neue Rute nen Gummi eingebaut und ich lande mehr Fische als Vorher. Und nachteile hab ich noch keine gemerkt. Ich war vorher auch nich unbedingt für Gummizüge aber nu hat es sich geändert. Es macht nun viel mehr Spaß


----------



## drogba (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

ist da nicht ein haken?ein kumpel meinte das man nur das gummi braucht und nen weinkorken weil sonst igrent ein teil (kein plan welches sau teuer wäre) .ps:hab bisher immer noch nicht verstanden wie das funzen soll mit dem einbau trozdem danke für eure hilfe werde mal den angelhändler aufsuchen.


----------



## langerLulatsch (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

BeeJay hat den Einbau doch eigentlich wunderbar beschrieben! 
Was genau hast du denn nicht verstanden, dann könnte man das konkretisieren!
Welches Teil dein Kumpel mit "sauteuer" meint kann ich dir nicht sagen, so teuer sind die Zubehörsachen nämlich nicht!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## PierreNoel (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist deine Grundinformation?
> ...dass du damit nicht zurechtkommst, oder der Gummizug durch die Bank weg Mist ist?
> Keine Sorge, du musst ihn nicht verwenden und keiner wird dich zwingen.
> Abgesehen davon bin ich Raubfischspezi.
> ...


----------



## BeeJay (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Das ist gut und schön, deinen Erfolg "mit der langen Schnur" will ich ja auch nicht in Abrede stellen. 
Beim Stippen in stärker strömenden Flüssen und bei Seitenwind ist die lange Schnur nur 2. Wahl, da damit eine ordentliche Führung nicht möglich ist. Ist eine Steinschüttung vorhanden, besteht beim Verzögern der Montage immer die Gefahr, das Blei zwischen die Steine zu ziehen.  |uhoh: 
Wenn es in deinen Gewässern damit nicht so wild ist - sei froh.

Der Gummizug ist aber die einzige, parktikable Lösung mit großen "Überraschungen" fertig zu werden, ohne dass die Begegnung mit gerissenem Vorfach und gepierctem Fisch endet. Zumindest werden unsere Jungangler genau darauf eingestellt - wie ich finde mit Recht. 


			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> .... böse Zungen behaupten auch, es ist eine mordsfrickelei und nur für Idioten die nicht in der Lage sind auch grosse Fische mit Fingerspitzengefühl zu drillen und zu landen.


Damit kann der Fragensteller ungefähr genausoviel anfangen, wie mit dem Spruch aus einem Glückskeks. Mal abgesehen vom nicht vorhandenen Informationsgehalt in Bezug zur Frage ist die Wortwahl absolut daneben. Du kamst damit nicht zurecht, also muss es eine "Mordsfrickelei" für "Idioten ohne Fingerspitzengefühl" sein.  |peinlich 


			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stippe seit 30 Jahren und habe zwar mal probiert aber sofort wieder gelassen.


Ich bezweifle trotzdem sehr stark, dass du einen Gummizug in der von mir beschriebenen Machart *probiert* hast (sonst wäre deine Meinung eine andere).   
Alle die ich kenne sind nach einem kurzen Test gleich dabei geblieben. Die Vorteile lagen einfach auf der Hand. Es ist absolut keine "Mordsfrickelei". Die von mir betreuten 12-14 jährigen Junghüpfer wechseln einen schadhaften Gumizug inklusive Zuschneiden, Knoten usw. in weniger als 3 Minuten. #6 
Es sei nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass wir hier von Kopfruten, nicht Teleskopruten reden (obwohl es in einer Teleskoprute auch möglich wäre)...  

BeeJay


----------



## PierreNoel (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut und schön, deinen Erfolg "mit der langen Schnur" will ich ja auch nicht in Abrede stellen.
> Beim Stippen in stärker strömenden Flüssen und bei Seitenwind ist die lange Schnur nur 2. Wahl, da damit eine ordentliche Führung nicht möglich ist. Ist eine Steinschüttung vorhanden, besteht beim Verzögern der Montage immer die Gefahr, das Blei zwischen die Steine zu ziehen. |uhoh:
> Wenn es in deinen Gewässern damit nicht so wild ist - sei froh.
> 
> ...



nun vielleicht sollte ich mal deutlich werden. Du bist ein total überheblicher Schwätzer und der typische "Angler" der seine Meinung als die einzig wirklich
richtige hält, es ist mir total gleichgültig wie genau Du Deine Jungangler zu
Prima Kunden für jeden Schwachsinn erziehst. 
Ich finde mit Gummizug zu angeln eine mordsfrickelei, sauteuer, und total sinnlos weil es eben nur für Leute ist, die nicht genug fingerspitzengefühl haben einen grossen Fisch zu landen. Ich denke das war diesmal deutlich genug und Du solltest mal darüber nachdenken dass Du die Weisheit nicht 
gepachtet hast und jeder seine eigene Meinung hat und Du die auch jedem lassen solltest. Egal ob Du der Gott der Junganler bist oder nicht.

schönen Gruß 

Pierre


----------



## chris_182 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@pierre

er tut doch genau wie du, auch nur seine eigene meinung preis geben. das du dich gleich so stark persönlich angegriffen fühlst, kannn ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen ...

 im allgemeinen muss ich sagen, dass ich bis jetzt auch noch nie mit gummizug geangelt habe, aber trotzdem nicht abgeneigt bin ihn irgentwann einmal auszuprobieren !

mfg


----------



## Janossi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Hallo,


vielleicht solltet Ihr beide Euch mal treffen und das ganze am Rhein oder ähnlichem Fluss ausprobioeren und diskutieren, dann wird man, denke ich, schnell sehen, wie die Verhältnisse sind. Ich stippe auch schon lange und hatte nie ein Gummieinzug benutzt. Das war auch immer am See oder an langsam fließenden Gewässern und da war es kein Problem. Aber seit ich im Rhein angele, hat sich meine Einstellung hierzu geändert und die Erfahrung hat es gezeigt, dass der Gummi ein echte Hilfe ist. Vielleicht liegt es dem einen nicht so wie dem anderen, aber laßt diese Kindereien mit den Vorwürfen.

Und vor allem kommt mal wieder zurück zum Thema, denn da hat jemand ein Problem und braucht Hilfe, also sollte das der primäre Punkt bleiben. Ich denke auch, dass BeeJay das ganz gut dargestellt hat, ist wirklich keine schwere Sache und zur Not hilft Dir auch Dein Händler dabei.

Gruß aus Mainz

Jan


----------



## drogba (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

also war heute beim händler der meinte es sei eine mords fummelei .also habe ich mir das noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen aber ich denke ich werde das machen jedoch meinte er das man die stip rute dann nie mehr ganz zusammen schieben kann .naja ich werde als halterung ein korken nehmen dann das gummi durch stechen und es so fest machen das es ausm korken nicht mehr weg rutsch.dann ziehe ich es oben durch die ruten spitze befästig ein conector und schon könte ich doch angeln oder?


----------



## BeeJay (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> nun vielleicht sollte ich mal deutlich werden. Du bist ein total überheblicher Schwätzer und der typische "Angler" der seine Meinung als die einzig wirklich richtige hält, es ist mir total gleichgültig wie genau Du Deine Jungangler zu Prima Kunden für jeden Schwachsinn erziehst.


Wie war das mit der Wortwahl?

* Ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt, dass man unbedingt mit Gummizug fischen muss, sondern dass es in manchen Fällen durchaus berechtigt ist. Wenn ich keine großen Fische zu erwarten habe, brauche ich auch keinen Gummizug, ich ging davon aus, dass das soweit klar ist.
* Ich habe (im Gegensatz zu Dir) *wirklich* Informationen geliefert, aufgrund derer jeder nun selbst entscheiden kann, ob ein Gummizug im jeweiligen Anwendungsfall Sinn macht, oder eben nicht.
* Ich mache weder Werbung, noch erziehe ich Jugendliche zu Materialfetischismus, deine Unterstellungen sind allesamt haltlos.
* Ich habe durchaus verstanden, dass du Gummizüge nicht braucht/magst/verurteilst/zu teuer findest (weitere Wiederholungen deinerseits sind nicht notwendig).
* weitere Beschimpfungen bitte per PM, sowas gehört nicht hier her.
* Danke, ich habe fertig.  
Happy fishing,

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> also war heute beim händler der meinte es sei eine mords fummelei .also habe ich mir das noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen aber ich denke ich werde das machen jedoch meinte er das man die stip rute dann nie mehr ganz zusammen schieben kann .naja ich werde als halterung ein korken nehmen dann das gummi durch stechen und es so fest machen das es ausm korken nicht mehr weg rutsch.dann ziehe ich es oben durch die ruten spitze befästig ein conector und schon könte ich doch angeln oder?


Das geht im Prinzip auch, ist aber dann eine erheblich größere "Fummelei".  :g 
Der Korken muss genau auf den Innendurchmesser der Rute "zurechtgeschnitzt" werden, ein konisches Leiterchen für €2,50 wird hingegen einfach passend mit einem scharfen Tapetenmesser beim richtigen Durchmesser abgeschnitten und fertig. #6 
Erklärung:
Bei Gummizügen in den ersten zwei/drei Rutenteilen solltest du die Möglichkeit haben, den G-Zug nachzuspannen, das ist bei der Korkenmethode nicht möglich. Es handelt sich bei Gummi nicht um eine Metallfeder, die sich immer wieder auf ihre ursprüngliche Länge zurückzieht, sondern nach dem ersten großen Fisch bzw. Hänger bleibt das Gummi etwas länger als vorher - daher haben sich die Kunststoffleiterchen o.ä. durchgesetzt. 
Die Endhülse aus Teflon sollte nicht weggelassen werden, denn sonst rutscht das Gummi nicht gut durch und kann unter Zug beschädigt werden.

*Aber* - jetzt kommt die passende Lösung für Dich:
Wenn es sich aber um eine reine Teleskopstippe handelt, dann gibt es eine Art "Sparversion". 
Wenn es nur darum geht, die größeren Schläge des Fisches etwas zu dämpfen, dann reicht es meist, eine Endhülse anzubringen und einen dickeren Gummi von 1-1,2mm lediglich in das *erste* Teil einzuziehen.  #6 
Die Halterung im Rutenteil ist - und jetzt lach nicht - eine simple Perle aus dem Bastelladen, die gerade noch in das erste Teil unten reinpasst und an der der Gummi festgeknotet wird. 
Das Nachspannen fällt bei dem kurzen Gummizug auch weg, aber die Wirkung ist da. Damit läßt sich die Telestippe auch gut zusammenschieben, da der Gummi bzw. das Leiterchen nicht stört.
Vielleicht ist diese Variante für deinen Fall geeigneter. 
Den Gummi ziehst du ganz einfach mit einer 0,35er Monofilschnur ein, an deren Ende du einen doppelten Knoten machst und dort das Gummi festbindest. Das geht ansich ganz leicht.
Happy fishing, #h 

BeeJay

P.S.: Die Händler sagen immer, es sei eine Fummelei, weil sie meist keine Lust haben, es für den Kunden zu tun.  :q 
1. Spitze bei der passenden Länge absägen: ~1 Minute
2. Teflonhülse mit Sekundenkleber einkleben: ~ 30 Sekunden
3. Leiterchen zurechtschneiden: ~ 1 Minute
4. Gummi zurechtschneiden und in Rutenteil einziehen: ~ 1 Minute
5. Schnurverbinder an den Gummi knoten: ~30 Sekunden
6: Gummi ins Leiterchen einhängen und bis zur richtigen Länge aufwickeln: ~ 1 Minute
Bei Ungeübten dauert es eben doppelt so lang. Die Zeit wollen manche Händler eben nicht aufbringen - vor allem, wenn sie es sehr selten machen müssen und darin wenig Übung haben.


----------



## **bass** (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

kann beejay in allem nur zustimmen...


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

immer kloppen sich die leute hier:c!!!!!!!!
  mensch das macht keinen spaß erstmal 20 postst zu lesen in denen sich die leute zerfleischen bevor mal wieder ne ausage kommt die zum thema gehört.

 ich hab ne frage gestellt und beejay#h hat mir diese äusserst korrekt 

beantwortet, er hat weder versucht mir nen gummi zu verkaufen noch mich

 zu einem gummiangler zu erziehen (wer lesen kann ist hier im vorteil).

ich hab sooooo gar keinen bock eure anfeindungen und unterstellungen          

( Höhö, warte ab, gleich melden sich die "mr-Wettkampf-wichtig-experten):v 

zu  lesen , sowas find ich ziemlich frech und solche sprüche könnt ihr euch 

mit oder ohne gummi in den allerwertesten schieben.

lg aus dem pott, an die dies verdient haben gegrüßt zu werden


----------



## DerStipper (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> immer kloppen sich die leute hier:c!!!!!!!!
> mensch das macht keinen spaß erstmal 20 postst zu lesen in denen sich die leute zerfleischen bevor mal wieder ne ausage kommt die zum thema gehört.
> 
> ich hab ne frage gestellt und beejay#h hat mir diese äusserst korrekt
> ...


 
hehe bin ganz deiner Meinung hab deswegen hier auch nich mehr geschrieben aber das fette ist besonders genial ich hab mich vom Stuhl geschmissen:q #6 #6


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@stipper      |supergri


----------



## Ultimate (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@ BeeJay
 |good: 
Weiter so


----------



## PierreNoel (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Gestern fiel mir unsere nette Rangelei im Board ein als ich mit nem Brassen gekämpft habe.

Ein ziemliches Vieh, an der Mosel, bei Alken, 6 Pfund schwehr auf Weizen.....

..... und irgendwie so ganz ohne Gummizug.

Daten:

Alken an der Mosel
8 Meter Stippe ( lange Schnur )
3 Gr Tubertinipose
Hanfweizenanfutter
12er Haken
in 4 Meter Tiefe

hier 2 Bilder ( irgendwie bin ich zu blöd hier Bilder zu posten, kann mir das mal jemand bei Gelegenheit erklären ? )

www.noel-consult.de/brassen1.JPG
www.noel-consult.de/brassendrill.JPG

Pierre


----------



## Forellenfreund (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern fiel mir unsere nette Rangelei im Board ein als ich mit nem Brassen gekämpft habe.



Nette Rangelei...???? Unfassbar .. erst sich auf peinlichste !!! Art und Weise hier im Board profilieren und rumstänkern. Dann nen schleimigen Brassen reinstellen um zu zeigen was fürn toller gummiloser Typ man ist und man voll die lange Schnur hat... und dem ganzen den Namen "nette Rangelei" zu geben.

 #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d 


Sorry das ich mich nicht zurückhalten konnte aber das manche hier das Board mittlerweile für was weis ich was für Befriedigungen benutzen geht mir tierisch auf den Sack... macht es nämlich im gesamten weniger lesenswert wie ein Vorposter schon ganz treffend bemerkte.... Wenn es um 15 jährige Poster geht die etwas übereifrig sind habe ich da ja noch Verständnis für aber so ...  :r  :r  :r


----------



## BeeJay (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

Jungs, Jungs, jungs, jetzt kommt mal bitte wieder runter... #d 

Es geht in diesem Thread um den Einsatz von Gummizügen bzw. Tipps und Tricks zum Thema. Jeder darf hier seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen posten, _solange sie zum Thema gehören_ und die Leser weiter bringen. #6 
Ob ein Tipp bzw. Erfahrungsbericht nun etwas bringt und wie glaubwürdig der Poster ist, muss jeder Leser selbst entscheiden. 

Ich hatte übrigens noch etwas zum Thema Gummizug vergessen:
Es sollte noch ein Stück monofile- oder geflochtene Schnur an das Leiterchen bzw. die Perle angeknotet werden. Damit kann man sie ganz leicht wieder aus dem Rutenteil heraus ziehen. Das hat noch gefehlt. 
Sry for that. :g 
Happy fishing, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Forellenfreund (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@beejay

ja... genau .. es geht um das Thema Gummizug. Dazu hatte jemand eine Frage.

Herr Noel hat aber anstatt auf die Frage zu antworten alles erstmal niedergemacht,  weil er es ja immer ohne Gummi macht. 

Und weil er eine gewisse Zustimmung aufgrund des Folgepostings verspürt hat besitzt er sogar noch die Frechheit jedem zukünftigen Poster der positiv über Gummis denkt als unfähig hinzustellen.

Sorry aber da kann ich nicht ruhig bleiben.... 

Du hast den Schneid gehabt zu posten.
Einige andere haben sich vielleicht gesagt "och warum soll ich mich jetzt mit dem anlegen" und wir haben nützliche Beiträge verpasst. 

Das ist zum  :v   


Ein #r aber von mir an Dich wenn Du nach diesem 

"nun vielleicht sollte ich mal deutlich werden. Du bist ein total überheblicher Schwätzer und der typische "Angler" der seine Meinung als die einzig wirklich
richtige hält"

niveaulosen Geschreibsel mich in meinem Eifer noch bremsen willst....


Grüße

Sven 

PS: Von Feeder Gums hast Du nicht zufällig auch Ahnung ??


----------



## PierreNoel (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Rangelei...???? Unfassbar .. erst sich auf peinlichste !!! Art und Weise hier im Board profilieren und rumstänkern. Dann nen schleimigen Brassen reinstellen um zu zeigen was fürn toller gummiloser Typ man ist und man voll die lange Schnur hat... und dem ganzen den Namen "nette Rangelei" zu geben.
> 
> #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d
> 
> ...


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

@Pierre
wenn du das nächste mal nach Alken oder an die Mosel kommst PN an mich dann können wir den vergleich machen. Verkürzt mit Gummi vs. Tele mit Langerschnur OK?
wohne in Klotten. Daher nich alzu weit weg


----------



## BeeJay (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay
> Ein #r aber von mir an Dich wenn Du nach diesem niveaulosen Geschreibsel mich in meinem Eifer noch bremsen willst....


In der Beziehung hab ich mittlerweile ein extrem dickes Fell. |supergri





			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> Forellenfreund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PierreNoel (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> @Pierre
> wenn du das nächste mal nach Alken oder an die Mosel kommst PN an mich dann können wir den vergleich machen. Verkürzt mit Gummi vs. Tele mit Langerschnur OK?
> wohne in Klotten. Daher nich alzu weit weg



Klar Klotten kenne ich gut, sag mal fähr die verdammte Fähre auch irgendwann mal ? Ich war am Dienstag dort und wollte auf die andere Seite.

Ich sende Dir dann eine Pm ich denke ich bin am Sonntag wieder an der Mosel, ich habe ne wirklich klasse stelle entdeckt direkt an der Schleuse Lehmen, mit ner langen Stippe kommt man über die Seerosen und es ist wirklich nett dort.
Aber vielleicht hast du auch nen Tip, ruhiges Wasser, wenig Strömung ( ich habe mich totgerechnet wegen der Anfütterei ) wenig Wind und möglichst tief. Der Angelladen in Müden ist eigentlich ganz ok, nur für vernüftige Posen musste ich nach Kärlich

Pierre


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

jo oder nach Kruft zum Friedel der ist auch nett . Die Fähre fährt nur am Wochenende. Wann warst du denn am Dienstag da und auf der Klottenerseite?
Wenn du auf der Klottenerseite warst hätteste mich sehen können war ne Zeit lang oben an der Bank.
Kannste mich auch abholen kommen*liebguck*
was für nen Auto haste denn?*viel Zeug zum Stippen mitnimmt*

also ich hab immer 5liter nass egal wo ich bin. Ansonsten kann man bei uns auf der anderen Seite sehr gut angeln. Relativ tief ist da auch. Aber nur halt wenig Brassen. Oder an der Fähre da ist wieder nen riesen Brassenschwarm. Der ist seit gut 2Wochen da ich sehe die jeden Tag wenn ich da bin. Tiefe liegt bei so 2-3m Strömung geht gen 0 erst wenn du so auf 12m und weiter fischst biste hinterm Fährkopf. Naja am Sonntag haben wir Kirmes aber morgens verpasst man da nix:q

Achso und nich erschrecken wenn du mich siehst oder mich nich mithenmen ich sage das nur schon vorher. Ich versuche mal nen neures Bild von mir zu finden und das dann mit der Digicam reinzustellen:q #6

Achso wenig Strömung da würde auch der Treiser Laach gehen hab da zwar bisher nur gefeedert und ich glaub der is im momo auch zu aber ich muss mal gucken ob der offen ist. Weil der is 2Monate gesperrt aber ich hab keine Ahnung wann.

Soll ich nen Thread auf machen Telestippe/lange Schnur vs. Pole/Gummizug? vielleicht kommen ja noch andere die dann mitmachen.


----------



## PierreNoel (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> jo oder nach Kruft zum Friedel der ist auch nett . Die Fähre fährt nur am Wochenende. Wann warst du denn am Dienstag da und auf der Klottenerseite?
> Wenn du auf der Klottenerseite warst hätteste mich sehen können war ne Zeit lang oben an der Bank.
> Kannste mich auch abholen kommen*liebguck*
> was für nen Auto haste denn?*viel Zeug zum Stippen mitnimmt*
> ...


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gummi zug*

OK alsom ich nehme mit meine Pole meine 2 Telestippen:q hab ich auch, meinen Kescher, Stuhl, Plattform, Abroller, 3 Eimer und noch was was aber nich viel Platz wegnimmt.
Ne nen Prob ist das nich das du deine Frau mitbringst.


----------

